
A Sociology of Steve Jobs - nQuo
http://kieranhealy.org/blog/archives/2011/10/10/a-sociology-of-steve-jobs/
======
jamesmcintyre
Probably the most holistic write-up I've read on Apple's disposition.

~~~
pedrolll
Agreed. Seeing how shallow most of the articles on Jobs' life have been, this
makes me feel a strange tingle of pride for being a sociology student.

Seriously though, that article is beautifully written. I wish my writings
would be half as coherent.

~~~
jacobolus
Kieran is one of the writers at the excellent group blog Crooked Timber
<http://crookedtimber.org/> which is one of the best places on the web for
smart discussion of economics, political science, sociology, philosophy, etc.

------
kitsune_
I'm fascinated by sociology. By the works of people like Max Weber or Elias
Canetti especially because they invoke a kind of mysticism which is hardly
captured by most modern authors and researchers.

I remember the impact that reading Elias Canetti's "Crowds and Power" had on
me when I was around 16 years of age. It was in my dad's book shelf, an old
and battered book. Afterwards I picked up Konrad Lorenz' "On Aggression" from
the same book shelf. Good times.

I'm neither a great writer nor am I a blogger, and English isn't my native
language. I wished more tech articles would be less mono-thematic. So kudos
for this article, I enjoyed reading it.

I was never a big Apple fan boy, but what Apple had going for them was a
leader with many interests and a curiousness that ventured outside the
established boundaries.

------
JanezStupar
On the half-life of charisma.

I think that it is imperative, that anybody on the inside be banned from
"invoking the Steve".

Or else a series of religious leaders will arise, securing the monopoly on
interpreting the word of Steve and send everything down the drain.

Another option would be to erase Jobs and his character from the company
history.

